# Indoor Velodromes



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Derby Velodrome*

@psj288:




























https://twitter.com/psj288


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*Omsk Velotrack
*


----------



## dacost (Mar 25, 2010)

*UCI World Cup - Guadalajara*

UCI Track World Cup Series 2014-15 Round I - Guadalajara, Mexico - Friday by britishcycling.org.uk, on Flickr

UCI Track World Cup Series 2014-15 Round I - Guadalajara, Mexico - Saturday Finals by britishcycling.org.uk, on Flickr

UCI Track World Cup Series 2014-15 Round I - Guadalajara, Mexico - Saturday Finals by britishcycling.org.uk, on Flickr

UCI Track World Cup Series 2014-15 Round I - Guadalajara, Mexico - Friday by britishcycling.org.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

alex_lg said:


> Indoor velodrom built for _Santiago 2014 South American Games_, inside the Peñalolén Park. *Capacity*: 3000 seats.
> 
> (pica's)


Use of daylight through the roof. I like that.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

The Velodrome for the 2015 Toronto PanAm Games opens tomorrow for the Canadian Track Championships


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

^^

Where is it located?


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

It's in Milton

http://www.toronto2015.org/venue/milton-velodrome


----------



## Aelius (May 28, 2013)

Plovdiv Velodrome - 6,500 seats


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Queensland State Velodrome*



>












www.landsolution.com.au/item/queensland-state-velodrome/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Some Aussie indoor velodromes

The Dunc Gray Velodrome in Sydney. Was the 2000 Olympic cycling venue


















The Adelaide Super Drome, home to the Australian Institute of Sport's cycling program. My home town.


















And the Melbourne Park Multi Purpose Venue (Hisense Arena). Its can be used as a velodrome, basketball and netball arena and is also one of the venues used in the Australian Open tennis.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Queensland State Velodrome*






























www.statedevelopment.qld.gov.au/ind...e/gold-coast-2018-commonwealth-games/551-test


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Mecanoo and Metaform, Netherlands and Luxembourg based architecture offices, together with Pohl Architekten have won a competition to design a new Velodrome and a Sports Complex in Mondorf-les-Bains, Luxembourg.
> 
> The Velodrome, Multi-Sports and Swimming Pool Complex project is inspired by its surroundings, a subtly undulating topography. The main challenge was to integrate all three functions under one roof while paying respect to the context and at the same time to create the architectural landmark for the city of Mondorf-les-Bains.


https://www.mecanoo.nl/News/ID/423/...Sports-Complex-together-with-Pohl-Architekten


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Hong Kong Velodrome*



















Occupying a site of 6.6ha, the velodrome comprises a 250m long wooden cycling track, a multi-purpose area and a spectator stand for 3,000 people. It also includes a 6.87 hectare town park which provides amenities to the Hong Kong residents.









Hong Kong Velodrome - Arup


Arup worked on the first world class velodrome in Hong Kong. We designed the cycling-helmet shaped roof of which 3D truss system of triangular form is adopted to enhance aesthetics, constructability and cost effectiveness.




www.arup.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Proposals for the Sport Ireland Campus Masterplan have been unveiled by Taoiseach Micheál Martin. Plans have since been submitted for the construction of a National Velodrome and Badminton Arena in Dublin 15. 

The submission of plans to build the National Velodrome and Badminton Arena marks the beginning of the Sport Ireland Campus development. The development will be 19.6 metres at its tallest point and will include two sporting areas: Ireland’s first indoor velodrome track (250m) and 12 badminton courts. These will be accompanied by the relevant changing rooms, medical and emergency rooms, areas for offices, and a further section dedicated to strength and conditioning.

Around 1,000 permanent spectator seats will be constructed with scope for a further 2,500 temporary seats for non-cycling and badminton sporting events. 

Minister Jack Chambers has stated that the construction of the Velodrome is expected to commence in Quarter 3 of 2023 at an estimated cost of €60 million. Funding for the overall masterplan will be delivered on an annual basis through sports capital and budgetary funding.



https://3ddesignbureau.com/news/plans-lodged-for-the-first-step-of-the-new-sport-ireland-campus-masterplan/


----------

